# Good ODB Scanner ?



## KuRuPT (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently had the check engine light come on, but the scanners the techs have I work with don't give enough detail about the problem. I had a "large leak" code thrown in the vacuum system, but that wasnt really enough to diagnose the problem. I ended up taking it to the dealer to check it and they said it was the dmtl pump. They charged me 130 to pull the code and paid the tech $26 (they gave me the accounting copy) They want $700 to fix this as well. Im sure where I work our techs can replace this for me since the part is only $60. I am looking for a scanner that will give more detail if anyone knows of any ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## s10wizkid7 (Jul 26, 2006)

Their are aftermarket scanners out their, their real pricey. And their not going to tell you every thing. Not wourth getting. Bmw dose not like any one but them looken as their system, so they make real hard to do.


----------



## s10wizkid7 (Jul 26, 2006)

*scanner*

I am sorry to say that their really is not a good aftermarket scanner thats cheap. They are out their, but real pricy. And your not going to get all the info you want. Bmw does not like anyone but them in their systems. What is the year and make? I can send you a wiring diagram.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I get all the codes I have ever needed, for my BMW and other cars with the 70$ Autozone scanner, Im not sure why anyone would say BMW"s dont like them?

Camshaft position sensor

Missfire (coils)

Thermostat

O2 Sensors

too many others to list.... all pulled off my 03 BMW. Of course you could just let AUtozone read the code for you free.....

Its not BMW"s system, its an industry standard, OBDII that BMW had no choice in the matter. The system is used by all MFG"s

Granted some do give more specific info, but I found all I ever needed from my scanner on any BMW I connected to. Enginuitiy is also pretty good, you just get a cable and then use your laptop.

Mine has paid for itself 10 times over, makes me a hero at work too........


----------



## blaze placid (Jun 19, 2006)

boo on autozones ,they give you a VERY UNdetailed code

it will say (p301) cyl 1 mis fire ,but it does not tell you why its misfiring,could be a plug,wire,o2 senso,

i dont even waste my time


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

blaze placid said:


> boo on autozones ,they give you a VERY UNdetailed code
> 
> it will say (p301) cyl 1 mis fire ,but it does not tell you why its misfiring,could be a plug,wire,o2 senso,
> 
> i dont even waste my time


NO OBD code reader will do that! It only identifies a problem with a system. It cannot tell you certain part failure, unless it is a sensor failure.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

FalconGuy said:


> Its not BMW"s system, its an industry standard, OBDII that BMW had no choice in the matter. The system is used by all MFG"s


100% correct. All the OEM's must interface with the standard OBDII codes. We spend alot of time making sure the vehicles actually produce the codes and are read correctly. Any scanner will do, it's all the same codes being read!


----------



## Saltiva (Aug 24, 2006)

Good to know MR ENGINEER- so is Autozone capable of reading these codes and if so can they reset an airbag light after determining reason for fault.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

Test_Engineer said:


> 100% correct. All the OEM's must interface with the standard OBDII codes. We spend alot of time making sure the vehicles actually produce the codes and are read correctly. Any scanner will do, it's all the same codes being read!


some people think these things should perform magic. :tsk:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Saltiva said:


> Good to know MR ENGINEER- so is Autozone capable of reading these codes and if so can they reset an airbag light after determining reason for fault.


Safety items are not read by OBDII. This must be done by a dealer.


----------



## sp300 (Mar 24, 2007)

Greetings and salutations! I drive a 04 325xi that has 45000 km on it so I am expecting to see some problems down the road since I plan to keep the car for another 5-6 years. My question is: Is it a good investment to buy a OBD reader and if so, what is a reasonably good one to buy? Thank and have a nice day!


----------

